# Remington Shotguns to be Attacked Tonight



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

First it was the Remington 700's trigger and now its 870 and 1100 model shotguns will be under fire tonight on NBC. See the promo here...http://rockcenter.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/04/10/11119192-remington-denies-allegations-of-ignoring-potential-defect-in-some-rifles-shotguns?lite


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those A-holes better have their ducks all lined up in a row. They're just as bad if not worse than Fox for their mentality level. Anything for sensationalism.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just incredible, wonder what political or anti-gun movement is behind all of this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here we go again-_Quoted from original Remington Safety Issue post 10/29/2010 "First rule, never point a gun anywhere you don't want to place a bullet. Whenever you unload a gun, have it pointed in a safe direction. Basic firearm safety taught in a basic firearms course, and I highly recommend it. I have never been a Remington man, but it seems to me that if there was cause for concern, that the trigger or safety system of a given type or brand of rifle was defective, that manufacturer would fix the problem at no charge to the customer. Someone quoted a price tag of $22 million, a drop in the bucket, for a sporting rifle maker with credentials like Remington. I am not however a fan of CNBC/ or now NBC, and am convinced that they are against everything freedom loving Americans stand for, including guns. My guess would be that someone adjusted the trigger on a Remington, and the problem stemmed from there, (if said problem exists?) and the anti's jumped at the chance. If I am proven wrong, then you can chastise me here on Predator Talk for sticking to my guns, even if they are not manufactured by Remington." _


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As with many large corporations there are bound to be issues with the manufacturing process and quality control and Remington surely seems to have had more than their fair share of recalls in the past few years.But if there isn't a problem with their product they should file suit and take NBC to the cleaners.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree on both. JT couldn't have said it better though. Don't point the gun in any direction that's unsafe !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't watch that hogwash..The US media is the biggest source of dis-information in the world....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I could not get the video to run. What do they claim is the defect?

Bones are you telling me I should not suck on the the end of the barrel?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a marlin rifle that uses the same type of trigger safety and I don't trust it, in fact I watch out with all of them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I could not get the video to run. What do they claim is the defect?
> 
> Bones are you telling me I should not suck on the the end of the barrel?


 Yea probably !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've only one question. In watching the video, the guy who's wife was shot stated he was cleaning the gun by blowing oil down the barrel with an air compressor. I've never heard of that cleaning technique. I've been around firearms a lot of years and I would think blowing oil down a barrel would cause many issues. I know he stated he thought the rifle was unloaded, but knowing and thinking a gun is unloaded is as different as night and day in my world. 

If I'm in error, please let me know.

In my opinion, this is a case of another improperly educated gun owner.

As far as NBC goes, I have a saying I'm using more and more these days...."You can't fix stupid".


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I personally dont trust any safety regardless of who makes the gun. I always use them but never rely on them. This to me sounds like someone is trying to find another person to blame form their ignorance.... a growing trend in America these days.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with that. The lawyering business sure hasn't slowed at all.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would think that blowing air down a barrel of a chambered round semi-auto would cause the action to engage???????

Is my thinking wrong?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not a gunsmith but I don't see how blowing air down a barrel would cause a firing pin to fall forward. Also wouldn't the bullet block the air? I would think the firing pin would be recessed so the air pushing back against the bullet should cause it to fire but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's where I'm not sure, would the shell being forced backwards by the air cause even a slight movement of the action. I like you don't think the firing pin would move, but if the action moves backwards even the slightest, could the saftey be disengaged? I also don't claim to be a gun smith, I'm only asking questions and opinions.

My main question is, does anyone else blow oil or anything for that matter down a barrel towards the action?

I clean all my rifles pulling from the breach to the muzzle. All shotguns and handguns are torn down to clean.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I sure don't want to test any of these theories. Maybe someone could suggest some experimentation by those "Myth Buster" guys. But, last I heard, they mistakenly shot a cannon ball through a neighbor's wall or something and had to apologize. Not sure if they're back in business.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

220swift said:


> I would think that blowing air down a barrel of a chambered round semi-auto would cause the action to engage???????
> 
> Is my thinking wrong?


Most semi auto shot guns have a lock on the action so the bolt stays open when the gun is empty... on my 11-87 there is a button on the bottom of the "shell guide" that has to be pushed to close the action...

Assuming the action was closed and there was a round in the magazine then you could presume that you could cycle the action with air pressure... as for the action cylcling and firing without pulling the trigger, seems unlikely to me... remington has had the same syle of saftey on their shotguns for years... I've personally shot quite a few 870's never had a saftey issue with any of them.... I will admit i'm not in love with my 11-87 but its a prefernce thing not a saftey issue... From my understanding oiling the barrel on any gas operated firearm would cause build up of debris in the gas ports and turn it into an expensive single shot....

As for buddy leaning a loaded gun on safety or not against the side of a pick up??? this ain't rocket appliances!!! the truck isn't a gun rack!!! it could also be assumed that the saftey could have been pushed to fire upon impact with the ground... The ONLY safe way to lean your gun against anything is unloaded!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

NBC Caters To the Sheeple that Cannot think for themselves! Anyone with half a brain KNOWS not to point a gun at Anything you dont want to shoot! CNN, ABC, NBC, MSNBC and FOX All Misguide People that DO NOT have a Clue and these People Think if its on the NEWS it HAS to be True, WRONG!! I have had Remington Guns All my Life and have had No Problems What So Ever With The Guns Themselves.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some conclusions have been drawn here...


----------

